# Help Required On This Buren Grand Prix.



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi All.

Picked this up today. Lovely unmolested Buren Grand Prix. Would like to identify its movement and get a rough idea of manufacture date. Looking at Ranfft it is similar to Buren 410 / 460 but these are both manual wind, but I believe this to be automatic . If so pre 1951/52 as no micro rotor. Can anyone identify the movement from my shoddy pics?





































Thanks

Dean


----------

